
Ask HN: Tech thought leaders, who is on the list? - abeaclark
Reading the commentary of top tech thinkers is extremely helpful. Let&#x27;s compile a list of the best.<p>Please comment one name per comment so crowd can upvote.
======
itamarst
As my favorite thought leader points out
([https://twitter.com/glyph/status/735782813211840513](https://twitter.com/glyph/status/735782813211840513)),
you cannot be a _true_ Thought Leader until you have confronted the Cognitaur,
Mind-Beast and Arbiter of All Thought.

------
zeal-technology
[https://Zeal.technology](https://Zeal.technology) is trying to establish some
thought leadership around company culture.

